# SGTP june fundraiser



## dpoole (Apr 28, 2013)

If any one has any items to donate let us know THANKS.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Apr 28, 2013)

Like what dpoole? Might have a few things laying around here


----------



## dpoole (Apr 29, 2013)

flyfisher76544 said:


> Like what dpoole? Might have a few things laying around here



we will take any thing you offer. we will have a raffle for the items


----------



## robert carter (Apr 29, 2013)

pm me your address and I will throw a few hunting/stickbow things in a box for ya`ll.RC


----------



## RPM (Apr 29, 2013)

Don, What are you doing for the fundraiser and when?


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 29, 2013)

RPM said:


> Don, What are you doing for the fundraiser and when?



Bob, June 8th will be the "Big" shoot where we try to raise our operating expenses.

More details as we put them together.


----------



## RPM (Apr 30, 2013)

I'll see if I can get something together.


----------



## TNGIRL (Apr 30, 2013)

Jeff and I plan to be there. 
We have "lunch duties" that day. 
But will look for items to bring for raffle......


----------



## Bowhunterga (Apr 30, 2013)

Donnie, 

I will try to put together something from "Simply Traditional" for the fundraiser. I am not sure I will be able to make it down but if you or Mr. Beckwith will be at the NGT shoot next weekend I can give it to you then to take back with you. Perhaps a Fanatic Outdoors Hammock Seat or some Magnus Classic or Snuffer Broadheads? Let me think about it and I will let you know. 

Please let me know if one of you will be at NGT so I make sure to bring the item/s with me to the shoot!


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 13, 2013)

Well, I think I have something that I would like to contribute to the raffle.  It is a recent oil painting I did to kind of celebrate turkey season here in the south.  Hope you like it.
Dan Spier


----------



## Todd Cook (May 13, 2013)

Wow Dan, that is really good! You are a very talented fellow!


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 13, 2013)

Dirty44Dan said:


> Well, I think I have something that I would like to contribute to the raffle.  It is a recent oil painting I did to kind of celebrate turkey season here in the south.  Hope you like it.
> Dan Spier



Very nice!!

We certainly appreciate your support!


----------



## Blueridge (May 13, 2013)

dpoole said:


> If any one has any items to donate let us know THANKS.



I got something  send me a shipping address .


----------



## dpoole (May 14, 2013)

dirty44dan said:


> well, i think i have something that i would like to contribute to the raffle.  It is a recent oil painting i did to kind of celebrate turkey season here in the south.  Hope you like it.
> Dan spier



wow what a painting!!!! Very generous of you thanks !!!


----------



## dpoole (May 16, 2013)

Received a package for the raFFLE THAT CONTAINED ARROWS HAND MADE IN AFRICA BY THE MASIA.  THANKS AWESOME !!!


----------



## Blueridge (May 16, 2013)

Donnie,
A little history on the Maasai arrows. For the last 7+ years I have been camping far out in the bush in Kenya and Tanzania . We work with the Maasai hiking to boma's ( villages ) sharing the good news of Jesus Christ.  We have a guard in camp who sits by the camp fire all night to protect us from what ever 4 legged predator may wander in, which are usually Hyenas and Leopards.  This particular guard/warrior happened to be a " weapon maker" , I asked him if he would make me some arrows during our 10 day stay.  He got busy one day and made up a batch. The shafts are olive wood shoots, a popular wood for walking sticks, spear shafts and the short self bows they use.  Fletching is from African Starling ,broadheads were pounded into shape from a crude looking nail. He wrapped the fletch with fibers from a Sissal ( sword ) plant . 
Cresting was red paint obtained from a certain rock he shaved and mixed with water. The points are removable and he drilled the shafts with one of those crude nails much like starting a fire with a stick. He was very skilled, these are some of the best arrows I have seen in my time there.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jake Allen (May 16, 2013)

Blueridge said:


> Donnie,
> A little history on the Maasai arrows. For the last 7+ years I have been camping far out in the bush in Kenya and Tanzania . We work with the Maasai hiking to boma's ( villages ) sharing the good news of Jesus Christ.  We have a guard in camp who sits by the camp fire all night to protect us from what ever 4 legged predator may wander in, which are usually Hyenas and Leopards.  This particular guard/warrior happened to be a " weapon maker" , I asked him if he would make me some arrows during our 10 day stay.  He got busy one day and made up a batch. The shafts are olive wood shoots, a popular wood for walking sticks, spear shafts and the short self bows they use.  Fletching is from African Starling ,broadheads were pounded into shape from a crude looking nail. He wrapped the fletch with fibers from a Sissal ( sword ) plant .
> Cresting was red paint obtained from a certain rock he shaved and mixed with water. The points are removable and he drilled the shafts with one of those crude nails much like starting a fire with a stick. He was very skilled, these are some of the best arrows I have seen in my time there.
> Hope this helps.



Amazing. I would love to see a picture of one of these arrows if you have one.


----------



## Blueridge (May 16, 2013)

sent you 3 emails Jeff


----------



## dpoole (May 24, 2013)

would post pictures of raffle items for june but my camera seems to be in hideing.


----------



## RPM (May 27, 2013)

The 8th is coming fast.
I better get moving to put something together.
It was good to see a few of you up at the Ranger shoot.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 27, 2013)

RPM said:


> The 8th is coming fast.
> I better get moving to put something together.
> It was good to see a few of you up at the Ranger shoot.



That's good to hear, Bob.

Hope more of our North Ga and further South Ga friends plan to make it.

I have a feeling that we will have a challenging course. A really challenging course. And then an Iron Man.


----------



## dpoole (May 29, 2013)

flyfisher76544 sent us a powder horn he made thanks looks great !!!!


----------



## flyfisher76544 (May 29, 2013)

No problem Donnie, wish I could have sent more.


----------



## woodswalker (May 30, 2013)

*Raffle*

Hey Donnie, me and the wife are working on a project as we speak for the raffle. We are going to the NGT shoot this weekend and we will try to pass it on to one of the guys who will be coming down next weekend. We are going to try and make it but just in case we cannt we want to make sure to help you guys out.


----------



## dpoole (May 31, 2013)

woodswalker said:


> Hey Donnie, me and the wife are working on a project as we speak for the raffle. We are going to the NGT shoot this weekend and we will try to pass it on to one of the guys who will be coming down next weekend. We are going to try and make it but just in case we cannt we want to make sure to help you guys out.



thanks hope you can make it down.


----------



## Jayin J (May 31, 2013)

I plan on showin' up and partaking in these great sounding activities........


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2013)

My schedule has freed up some and I now plan to be there as well.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 31, 2013)

We still plan on making it.....can we request cool temps?????


----------



## Nicodemus (May 31, 2013)

Just got back from Sharpblades shop where I picked up that beauty of a knife he made and donated. Pictures do not do this knife justice.

Thanks again, Raleigh. Good to set a spell and talk with you.


----------



## Dennis (May 31, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> We still plan on making it.....can we request cool temps?????



I to would like it on the cool side with no knats!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 1, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> We still plan on making it.....can we request cool temps?????



sure you can request cool temp' targets sitting in the wide open ; a cool breeze,no gnats,and anything else you want. Don't mean it is gona happen


----------



## RPM (Jun 5, 2013)

It will be good to see you folks after this week!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 6, 2013)

RPM said:


> It will be good to see you folks after this week!


 I agree.

The shoot and fund raiser is on this Saturday! Ya'll come. Hatchett Dan and I did some fine tuning on the turbo hog last yesterday evening. Cool target, I bet you will like it.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2013)

Jake Allen said:


> I agree.
> 
> The shoot and fund raiser is on this Saturday! Ya'll come. Hatchett Dan and I did some fine tuning on the turbo hog last yesterday evening. Cool target, I bet you will like it.



nu huh.......    No No:


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 6, 2013)

We hope that those of you that can, will join us for a great day of fellowship, friends and shooting.

We will get kicked off around 8a.m. and go til whenever it's too dark that the flashlights won't shine.

Drawings begin at 1:00.

We hope you will join us.

A side note: The "Iron Man" should be "special"...


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2013)

See y'all Saturday.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 7, 2013)

TNGIRL said:


> Jeff and I plan to be there.
> We have "lunch duties" that day.



What's on the menu? Hope it ain't them leaf lettuce sandwiches dpoole was talking about a while back.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 7, 2013)

Barry Duggan said:


> What's on the menu? Hope it ain't them leaf lettuce sandwiches dpoole was talking about a while back.



HAMPTON IS INVOLVED WITH THE MEALBUT WE HAVE BUFORN THE SAME FELLOW THAT COOKED THE RIBS GONA COOK UP SOMETHING  ALSO


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 7, 2013)

Cant wait!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 7, 2013)

A few things from Paul ReDavid;  
Thank you Paul. Your generous nature is inspiring.


----------



## RPM (Jun 7, 2013)

Paul is unreal!
Great guy and great family.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2013)

the pink fletchings made my fingers twitch......


----------



## mommabear (Jun 7, 2013)

Sent our donation down on Monday via mail.  Hoping it makes it ok.  My husband, Casey (woodswalker), knapped the arrowheads after learning the skill last month at the Tennessee Classic.  The arrowheads are mounted on leather and then framed in a small, reclaimed, antique cabinet door.  Hope it helps!


----------



## RPM (Jun 7, 2013)

NICE!
A fast learner.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 7, 2013)

See y'all tomorrow and thanks to all who have been gracious enough to donate items. We really appreciate it.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 7, 2013)

I am really thinking about coming. I havent had time to shoot at all and I am ready to start sklinging some arrows again if my shoulder will hold up. I have had bad problems with my rotator cup here lately. Maybe it will hold up.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2013)

mommabear said:


> Sent our donation down on Monday via mail.  Hoping it makes it ok.  My husband, Casey (woodswalker), knapped the arrowheads after learning the skill last month at the Tennessee Classic.  The arrowheads are mounted on leather and then framed in a small, reclaimed, antique cabinet door.  Hope it helps!



Wow, those are really nice and very well displayed. Great work Casey!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 8, 2013)

What a great day!

Thanks to all who showed up to shoot and participate. We certainly appreciate your attendance.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 8, 2013)

It was a good day


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2013)

I sure enjoyed my visit with my SGPT friends today and many NGTA members who made the trip from the north side of Atlanta. I also enjoyed the trip down and back with my good friend Doug Bell. It was a great day of shooting and eating! Thanks to all for putting on a great event. The lunch was excellent!!!!

From the looks of all the fine prizes donated by many generous souls I expect the officers will report a huge success for this years fund raiser.

I have close to 30 pix to post up so lets start with these:


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2013)

Next batch: Someone needs to get John some new britches.

Just some of the lucky raffle winners.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2013)

Last batch:


----------



## Bowhunterga (Jun 8, 2013)

Sure had a lot of fun today! Thanks to everyone that assisted with the shoot, the raffle and the cooking. 

Great photos Al, thanks for sharing!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 8, 2013)

Jeff and I had a great time! Thank You to everyone that worked on making this raffle and shoot a success!!!! I have a few pics, some maybe close to Al's in content but slightly different....I did get a great large group pick!!!I will try to post them again, didn't wanna do it for me first time!!!!


----------



## gurn (Jun 9, 2013)

That sure looks like ah great time. Wish we were there!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 9, 2013)

OK, maybe I can get them on here now that I'm home! 

Anyhooooo....had a great time with all our friends!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 10, 2013)

Good times!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 10, 2013)

Good time with good people. Food was excellent and the weather was fairly pleasant...for South Georgia in June.
Even got a good deal on a watermelon, on the way down.


----------

